
Show HN: Nab that sold-out campsite - karjaluoto
https://campnab.com/
======
HAL9OOO
Seems like a good idea. I've been trying to get a winter cabin camping trip
organized with friends in the Seattle area and challenges I have faced are not
knowing whats out there + having to fiddle around with different messy
reservation systems for the cabins I have found.

For suggestions maybe adding links to the cabins you have listed so people
could check out what they were trying to reserve? I'm going to try using this
service but right now I have to google everything manually.

~~~
karjaluoto
From what you describe, I think
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com) or
[https://www.gamping.com](https://www.gamping.com) might be closer to what you
need.

Campnab solves a very specific problem. There’s limited supply at
province/state/national campgrounds. As such, some people hoard sites, only
intending to use a few of their reserved days. (This means campgrounds are
often sold-out within minutes of being made available.) Then, they cancel the
ones they aren’t using, at the last minute.

The problem with this is that many campsites go unused. If you want one of
those campsites, the only way to get it is to refresh the availability page
repeatedly—in hopes that a spot will open up.

This is what my friend’s wife was effectively doing, when they couldn’t find
an available campsite. So, he put Campnab together to automate the process. We
later opened it up to others.

We could probably do lots of other things with it. For now, though, we’re just
keeping this small and simple—with hopes that it help frustrated campers find
a campsite.

